

Ask HN: is there a place for content management on mobile? - zemanel

While just walking between my lappy and a hair cut that almost ripped my scalp off, i was wondering about the web and mobile apps, how there are numerous CMS systems for easy content management that allow technical and non-technical people to get content on the web, from blogs to simple personal and corporate websites (let's say "mom and dad businesses").<p>Then i started to wonder if there was a place on the mobile app space for content management. Although i haven't yet exactly been able to almost point my finger on what it means, i was thinking about something along the lines of allowing (easy) content editing (from non-developers) that would be deployed as an mobile app and would be accessible off-line (since it's already possible to get content on the mobile at least through the browser).<p>Am i making any sense?<p>EDIT: typo
======
bdfh42
Interesting idea - could go well. Having just spent the last couple of weeks
building a mobile web app the most obvious think I have noticed is that I have
to keep reminding myself that it is a mobile app and not a desktop app. The
rules are different and the user expects to interact in a completely different
way. That difference could be a business opportunity.

~~~
zemanel
The thing is that websites are different from apps. If "everyones" able to
deploy content as an app, it will bloat app market space and the devices. If
that content (or whatever) is deployed through a single app, it's basically a
browser.

